
Ask HN: Do You Usually Visit the Same Small Number of Sites Every Day? - ferros
I was thinking about how big the internet is, then my own browsing habits.<p>I realised I frequent a handful of the same websites everyday by habit. News, Sports, HN, e.t.c.<p>Do most of you use the internet the same way?<p>I imagine that there are also people that visit even less of the internet and stay within Facebook’s walled gardens.
======
fuball63
In order to break the habit of going to the same sites, and to ween myself off
social media for content discovery, I started my own personal Yahoo.

Yahoo originally started as a link directory. [1] So I built my own link
directory that I browse when I'm bored.

It's hosted as a github page [2], and I update it whenever I find a site I
like. I get a lot of use out of it and I hope the idea catches on; everyone
should have their own link directory.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Yahoo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Yahoo)!
[2] [https://bmsauer.github.io/yayhoo/](https://bmsauer.github.io/yayhoo/)

------
CM30
I guess so. Though it's more a small number of sites for each topic rather
than overall. So I'll visit three or four social media sites, three or four
web development sites, three or four gaming news sites, etc.

Makes me miss the days when we used to just randomly search Google and see
what came up. Or go through webrings/directories/affiliate lists/whatever.

------
WaltPurvis
I do. I call it my loop, or loops. I have a folder in Chrome's bookmark bar
called Loops, and inside are four folders called Dev, Tech News, Politics,
Sports, which each have links to 4 or 5 or 8 sites, a few of which are Twitter
lists.

I usually open all the links in one folder once or twice per day just to see
if there's anything readworthy.

(I also have an RSS reader with 100+ feeds, but I rarely launch that anymore;
it's just too overwhelming.)

------
jxub
Yes, and that's because of the websites' need to increase "engagement" in
order to drive their advertising profits (well, not the case of HN but most),
and the feedback loops in the brain specific to each site which we crave after
visiting said site has become a habit.

------
tugberkk
Usually, yes. At some point I created myself a little batch file to run on
startup, which actually opens up the websites I frequently visit.

------
mihaifm
I miss the days when I had iGoogle as the homepage, getting one line updates
from a small number of sites via RSS. Today's solutions seem to cluttered for
my needs.

------
Kaiyou
Sure, because only a few websites have new content every couple of minutes. No
point in visiting a site daily that updates monthly. There's RSS for that.

------
sethammons
Aside from shopping or specific searches, I only regularly visit a couple of
subreddits, hn, xkcd, and fuckinghomepage.com. Every few months,
highscalability.com. I only view Facebook once or twice a month to check
notifications and check up on any updates from folks.

